# New to Beersmith 2



## Hillsey (13/12/16)

Hi,
I am going to start BIAB brewing soon and thought I would start to try and get my head around Beersmith 2. I am going to be using an 80l aluminium pot on a gas burner. I am aiming for around 43l batch size (fermentor) but how do I work out things like how much loss am I going to have during the boil and those other sort of questions during the equipment profile set up?
I would appreciate your advice. Thanks.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/12/16)

(Vols). short for volumes. There is the selections at the top of the recipe page. I use all these options on every beer I make. Fill in accordingly to every batch.

eg: Design. Starter. Mash. Timer. Fermentation. Vols. Notes.
I made lots of , possible brews to make or pre design them some time before brewing them to get to know the software. Its versatile software. It basically turned me from newby all grainer to intermediate/advanced brewer overnight ha.. well, in my novice opinion anyway.


----------



## mtb (13/12/16)

Beersmith has pre-configured equipment profiles, one of which is tailored for a 70L pot. Duplicate that profile, adjust batch size to 43L, and do a brew to test. Boiloff rate & other factors won't differ too far between 70L and 80L, and you can manually adjust after your test batch.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/12/16)

The notes you record can be the most important part too. There's always variables that cant be calculated.
Like how hard you boil being the main one etc. So it takes experience over brews and you get better and better and, and,
Before you know it your a Beer God on the Aussie Home Brewer forum :beerbang:


----------



## Moog (13/12/16)

I did a test boil of water for an hour prior to my first brew, and it turned out to be accurate, you obviously have to start with an estimated pre-boil (full volume) but that's pretty easy and any errors won't make much difference


----------



## yochris77 (9/6/17)

In equipment setup, what settings does everyone use for "Whirlpool time (above 85 deg C)? 

TIA


----------



## razz (10/6/17)

yochris77 said:


> In equipment setup, what settings does everyone use for "Whirlpool time (above 85 deg C)?
> 
> TIA


I set mine at 15 mins.


----------



## yochris77 (11/6/17)

Thanks. I realise all have to do is do a brew and take note - just wanted a ballpark to start in so I get the most out of my brew. 

Will give it a go and adjust as required.


----------

